# Sacramento Police Officer Seen On Video Pointing Gun At Driver During Traffic Stop



## RodneyFarva

1, Watch the full video.
2, You have been stopped for that before and still have yet to fix it.
3, Don't speak in a condescending tone to the officer.
4, If that was Nazi Germany you have been dragged out of your car for no reason or explanation and shot.
5, You couldn't be wearing a more appropriate hat.
6, What the fuck is a smith and wesTon? 
7, You asked for a supervisor, great, you still need to get out of the vehicle you are not that important, sorry but its true.
8, The reason for the stop had been explained to you ad nauseam.
9, The police tried to work with you but you decided to act like a dink now you are about a 3 pound trigger pull away from turning your passenger side car seat to a new form of spray painted modern art.





Sacramento Police Officer Seen On Video Pointing Gun At Driver During Traffic Stop
SACRAMENTO (CBS13) - A Sacramento police officer who aimed her gun at a driver is drawing a lot of attention online. The incident happened last October, but the video is just now coming to light.

The driver claims police pulled him over for a window tint violation but says when he showed them a previous "fix it" ticket for a window tint, officers changed their reason for pulling him over.
The video shows the two sides arguing and then one of the officers pulls out their gun. The man believes he was mistreated.

The Sacramento Police department confirmed the incident happened last year on the city's north side but declined further comment.

Per department policy, "nothing in any firearms procedure shall preclude the drawing of the officer's firearm during the course of an arrest or investigation or when an officer reasonably believes it necessary for the safety of the officer or the safety of another."


----------



## Joel98

He should’ve just cooperated instead of being a douche and he would’ve been out of there in 5 minutes.


----------



## AB7

The moment he said "can I speak to a supervisor", I realized he had the wrong hair cut.


----------



## CCCSD

I’d say something but then my social media would be accessed I’d be accused of something...


----------



## Viking_Heathen

RodneyFarva said:


> 1, Watch the full video.
> 2, You have been stopped for that before and still have yet to fix it.
> 3, Don't speak in a condescending tone to the officer.
> 4, If that was Nazi Germany you have been dragged out of your car for no reason or explanation and shot.
> 5, You couldn't be wearing a more appropriate hat.
> 6, What the fuck is a smith and wesTon?
> 7, You asked for a supervisor, great, you still need to get out of the vehicle you are not that important, sorry but its true.
> 8, The reason for the stop had been explained to you ad nauseam.
> 9, The police tried to work with you but you decided to act like a dink now you are about a 3 pound trigger pull away from turning your passenger side car seat to a new form of spray painted modern art.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sacramento Police Officer Seen On Video Pointing Gun At Driver During Traffic Stop
> SACRAMENTO (CBS13) - A Sacramento police officer who aimed her gun at a driver is drawing a lot of attention online. The incident happened last October, but the video is just now coming to light.
> 
> The driver claims police pulled him over for a window tint violation but says when he showed them a previous "fix it" ticket for a window tint, officers changed their reason for pulling him over.
> The video shows the two sides arguing and then one of the officers pulls out their gun. The man believes he was mistreated.
> 
> The Sacramento Police department confirmed the incident happened last year on the city's north side but declined further comment.
> 
> Per department policy, "nothing in any firearms procedure shall preclude the drawing of the officer's firearm during the course of an arrest or investigation or when an officer reasonably believes it necessary for the safety of the officer or the safety of another."


1. I watched the full video
2. When given a fix-it ticket you have however long the ticket specifies. IDGF if I have a month, I'll do it when I have time.
3. Speaking in a condescending tone is NOT A CRIME. I can have whatever tone I f$#king want, if a cop doesn't like it... Tough s&+t!
4. Ah, because Nazi Germany would have done X it makes that statement irrelevant? You do realize it starts by minor overreaches of power?!
5. It's called freedom of speech, jackass!
6. How is this even a point?! "Oh he said the name of something in a funny way. I'm going to make fun of him because I need gratification to deter from my own self loathing."
7. A cop can't order you to get out of the car because they feel like it! Owning a gun is part of the 2nd Amendment rights. There was NO reason for the cop to order him out.
8. The reason for the stop was given ONCE! I thought you watched the whole video?
9. See point 3... 
10. You might want to check your mouth for some dog shit from all that boot licking.


----------



## Hush

I approved this post just so I could say "Adios, Motherfucker"


----------



## CCCSD

What a stupid used douchebag...


----------



## Kilvinsky

Joel98 said:


> He should've just cooperated instead of being a douche and he would've been out of there in 5 minutes.


He argued, because he COULD.

And it's pretty apparent that HE isn't terribly familiar with history or he's know that he would never have been treated this well in Nazi Germany. I hate it when the ignorant throw NAZI GERMANY out there when it's apparent they've never done more than maybe see a movie.


----------



## RodneyFarva

I was going to reply to all of this but then realized you are just not that important. Stop googling your name and beating off to the results. 


Viking_Heathen said:


> 1. I watched the full video
> 2. When given a fix-it ticket you have however long the ticket specifies. IDGF if I have a month, I'll do it when I have time.
> 3. Speaking in a condescending tone is NOT A CRIME. I can have whatever tone I f$#king want, if a cop doesn't like it... Tough s&+t!
> 4. Ah, because Nazi Germany would have done X it makes that statement irrelevant? You do realize it starts by minor overreaches of power?!
> 5. It's called freedom of speech, jackass!
> 6. How is this even a point?! "Oh he said the name of something in a funny way. I'm going to make fun of him because I need gratification to deter from my own self loathing."
> 7. A cop can't order you to get out of the car because they feel like it! Owning a gun is part of the 2nd Amendment rights. There was NO reason for the cop to order him out.
> 8. The reason for the stop was given ONCE! I thought you watched the whole video?
> 9. See point 3...
> 10. You might want to check your mouth for some dog shit from all that boot licking.


----------



## HistoryHound

Viking_Heathen said:


> 1. I watched the full video
> 2. When given a fix-it ticket you have however long the ticket specifies. IDGF if I have a month, I'll do it when I have time.
> 3. Speaking in a condescending tone is NOT A CRIME. I can have whatever tone I f$#king want, if a cop doesn't like it... Tough s&+t!
> 4. Ah, because Nazi Germany would have done X it makes that statement irrelevant? You do realize it starts by minor overreaches of power?!
> 5. It's called freedom of speech, jackass!
> 6. How is this even a point?! "Oh he said the name of something in a funny way. I'm going to make fun of him because I need gratification to deter from my own self loathing."
> 7. A cop can't order you to get out of the car because they feel like it! Owning a gun is part of the 2nd Amendment rights. There was NO reason for the cop to order him out.
> 8. The reason for the stop was given ONCE! I thought you watched the whole video?
> 9. See point 3...
> 10. You might want to check your mouth for some dog shit from all that boot licking.


Just stop typing. I'm sure whatever you have to say can wait until you're smarter.


----------



## USAF286

I could go for a Smith and Western omelet.


----------



## mpd61

The "motorist" in this case did exhibit a brusque and mildly confrontational demeanor. That's a level upward on anybody's radar. He admits to having what I assume, is a lawfully possessed firearm in the vehicle. The behavioral indicator(s) coupled with a deadly weapon potential in the city limits of Sacremento CA, would seem to make the officer(s) response ultimately legal. 
Not to say I would have gone to "guns" as rapidly the officer did, but I am more of a time/distance/shielding guy, and I DID NOT have the view of everything she did. So his feeling were hurt, we all know where is going..............................


----------



## Hush

mpd61 said:


> The "motorist" in this case did exhibit a brusque and mildly confrontational demeanor. That's a level upward on anybody's radar. He admits to having what I assume, is a lawfully possessed firearm in the vehicle. The behavioral indicator(s) coupled with a deadly weapon potential in the city limits of Sacremento CA, would seem to make the officer(s) response ultimately legal.
> Not to say I would have gone to "guns" as rapidly the officer did, but I am more of a time/distance/shielding guy, and I DID NOT have the view of everything she did. So his feeling were hurt, we all know where is going..............................


Are there any studies about small statured female officers having to use higher levels of force than their male counterparts? I just size a new hire for a 28" duty belt. She's 5' 1" and 110 lbs. Diversity is strength I guess 

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## visible25

Viking_Heathen said:


> 1. I watched the full video
> 2. When given a fix-it ticket you have however long the ticket specifies. IDGF if I have a month, I'll do it when I have time.
> 3. Speaking in a condescending tone is NOT A CRIME. I can have whatever tone I f$#king want, if a cop doesn't like it... Tough s&+t!
> 4. Ah, because Nazi Germany would have done X it makes that statement irrelevant? You do realize it starts by minor overreaches of power?!
> 5. It's called freedom of speech, jackass!
> 6. How is this even a point?! "Oh he said the name of something in a funny way. I'm going to make fun of him because I need gratification to deter from my own self loathing."
> 7. A cop can't order you to get out of the car because they feel like it! Owning a gun is part of the 2nd Amendment rights. There was NO reason for the cop to order him out.
> 8. The reason for the stop was given ONCE! I thought you watched the whole video?
> 9. See point 3...
> 10. You might want to check your mouth for some dog shit from all that boot licking.


Criminal Justice classes must be back in session!


----------



## Tommy11271

RodneyFarva said:


> 1, Watch the full video.
> 2, You have been stopped for that before and still have yet to fix it.
> 3, Don't speak in a condescending tone to the officer.
> 4, If that was Nazi Germany you have been dragged out of your car for no reason or explanation and shot.
> 5, You couldn't be wearing a more appropriate hat.
> 6, What the fuck is a smith and wesTon?
> 7, You asked for a supervisor, great, you still need to get out of the vehicle you are not that important, sorry but its true.
> 8, The reason for the stop had been explained to you ad nauseam.
> 9, The police tried to work with you but you decided to act like a dink now you are about a 3 pound trigger pull away from turning your passenger side car seat to a new form of spray painted modern art.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sacramento Police Officer Seen On Video Pointing Gun At Driver During Traffic Stop
> SACRAMENTO (CBS13) - A Sacramento police officer who aimed her gun at a driver is drawing a lot of attention online. The incident happened last October, but the video is just now coming to light.
> 
> The driver claims police pulled him over for a window tint violation but says when he showed them a previous "fix it" ticket for a window tint, officers changed their reason for pulling him over.
> The video shows the two sides arguing and then one of the officers pulls out their gun. The man believes he was mistreated.
> 
> The Sacramento Police department confirmed the incident happened last year on the city's north side but declined further comment.
> 
> Per department policy, "nothing in any firearms procedure shall preclude the drawing of the officer's firearm during the course of an arrest or investigation or when an officer reasonably believes it necessary for the safety of the officer or the safety of another."


Police work for the people nobody should have the authority to threaten someones life because they aren’t listening to them police overstepped yes he could have complied and it would’ve went way smoother but not listening during a traffic stop is not a reason for your life to be at risk imagine if every time students didn’t listen or we’re disrespectful to their teachers they got a gun pulled on them.


----------



## Tommy11271

Tommy11271 said:


> Police work for the people nobody should have the authority to threaten someones life because they aren’t listening to them police overstepped yes he could have complied and it would’ve went way smoother but not listening during a traffic stop is not a reason for your life to be at risk imagine if every time students didn’t listen or we’re disrespectful to their teachers they got a gun pulled on them.


*were


----------



## Tango_Sierra

Define how “police work for the people?” And in your “teacher student” analogy, your missing the part where the student has a gun too.


----------



## HistoryHound

It's so rare that we have two people this stupid join to comment on the same thread.


----------



## USAF286

Sweet sentence bro. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CCCSD

Tommy11271 said:


> *were


In your case, “was”, as in, this fucking tool WAS on here…


----------



## Tommy11271

Tango_Sierra said:


> Define how “police work for the people?” And in your “teacher student” analogy, your missing the part where the student has a gun too.


Police exist to protect and keep people safe not to have total control over people, they’re not literally employees of people but they only exist to SERVE and protect the rest of society. No I didn’t miss anything because the man in car had no weapon so I’m confused as to where the “student” got their gun lol you can’t just remake an event to see what you want it to be real lol.


----------



## CCCSD

No. They exist to ENFORCE those laws society wants them to. They SERVE no one. They PROTECT as part of ENFORCING the law.


----------



## CCCSD

Tommy11271 said:


> Police work for the people nobody should have the authority to threaten someones life because they aren’t listening to them police overstepped yes he could have complied and it would’ve went way smoother but not listening during a traffic stop is not a reason for your life to be at risk imagine if every time students didn’t listen or we’re disrespectful to their teachers they got a gun pulled on them.


I can tell you’re a recent grad. Paragraphs and punctuation are your friends…you fucking moron.


----------



## Tommy11271

CCCSD said:


> No. They exist to ENFORCE those laws society wants them to. They SERVE no one. They PROTECT as part of ENFORCING the law.


Well even then they are still serving the people, people want laws and they enforce them. There’s nothing wrong with serving people the same way we say that people in the military “served” police serve as well.


----------



## CCCSD

Tommy11271 said:


> Well even then they are still serving the people, people want laws and they enforce them. There’s nothing wrong with serving people the same way we say that people in the military “served” police serve as well.


You are very ignoran.


----------



## Tommy11271

CCCSD said:


> You are very ignoran.


Says a person that can’t spell ignorant.


----------



## msw

It’s amazing how often cops seem to be told (by others) that their job is “to protect and to serve“. I think we have LAPD to thank for that: it’s been going on ever since they put that slogan on the side of their radio cars (that’s what we call “cruisers” here on the Left Coast). I believe it was an LAPD internal slogan or Academy motto first, and later, was put on the side of their cars...... LACopper may know what year that happened. But I know that starting somewhere around the mid to late-1980’s, I began to hear from members of the public with whom I might have come into contact with for violations of the law - both big and small - that it was my job “to protect and serve”, and not be harrasseling them. My usual response to this was to point to the side of _my _radio car, and have them note the absence of the To Protect and To Serve platitude thereon..... and remind them that _we _were _not _LAPD. 

I think it was about 1992-ish when my Department decided that we had to have a slogan on the side of our radio cars too. Because, well, if LAPD had one, then we had to have one also. So the Department sponsored a contest; anyone could submit a slogan, and the person who submitted the slogan that was eventually selected would win a gift certificate, or something like that. (I’m guessing that the losing entries were shredded, though it’d sure be fun to see/read all those losing suggestions now, 30 years later, when everyone who wrote them is retired and can’t be fanged for them.) My suggestion for a motto for the side of our radio cars was “To Hook and To Book”; I didn't win. I guess even thirty years ago, that was too politically incorrect.

On a more serious note: When I worked the streets of South Central L. A. in the 1980’s and 1990’s, we all quite often had our guns unholstered on traffic stops, as circumstances dictated. I wonder how many cops have been shot in the last twenty years because they were too afraid of the political ramifications of unholstering their gun in a situation where they thought it might later be second-guessed and judged as unnecessary or premature? Modern day police administrators who are contemplating or reviewing restrictive weapons deployment policies would do well to research the actual debriefing of the 1970 Newhall CHP shooting where four CHP Officers died. Those who don’t learn from history are bound to repeat it.


----------



## LA Copper

MSW, believe it or not it was _1955_, when we adopted our motto, "To Protect And To Serve" and it's been on our patrol cars ever since.

(We just call them Patrol Cars, we really don't use the term "cruiser.")


----------



## msw

LA Copper said:


> MSW, believe it or not it was _1955_, when we adopted our motto, "To Protect And To Serve" and it's been on our patrol cars ever since.......


Wow, I never realized it had been on the side of your cars that long! I’m gonna have to watch some old Dragnet re-runs again.

My recollection is that the local miscreants in our FPK (now Century Stn) and LNX (now S.L.A. Stn) areas where I spent all my patrol time only started regurgitating _your _motto to _us _in the late 1980’s..... and within a few years - ‘92-‘93-ish - we had to have a motto on our cars too! Most of my peers loved my “To Hook and Book” motto suggestion, but I knew it would never be chosen.


----------



## LA Copper

It might be easier to find it on the Adam-12 TV show, which began in 1968.

Both Dragnet and Adam-12 are on MeTV for those youngsters who have never watched either _Classic _show.

Adam-12: Monday - Friday, 1700 and 1730
Dragnet: Monday - Friday, 0530 and 0600


----------



## Ellaj

CCCSD said:


> I’d say something but then my social media would be accessed I’d be accused of something...





Joel98 said:


> He should’ve just cooperated instead of being a douche and he would’ve been out of there in 5 minutes.


Is that a joke. Even if they had a real reason to pull him over they had no right to even ask him to get out of the car. Those cops should be fired. Once again another video showing how cops get away with anything. So corrupt.


----------



## Ellaj

RodneyFarva said:


> 1, Watch the full video.
> 2, You have been stopped for that before and still have yet to fix it.
> 3, Don't speak in a condescending tone to the officer.
> 4, If that was Nazi Germany you have been dragged out of your car for no reason or explanation and shot.
> 5, You couldn't be wearing a more appropriate hat.
> 6, What the fuck is a smith and wesTon?
> 7, You asked for a supervisor, great, you still need to get out of the vehicle you are not that important, sorry but its true.
> 8, The reason for the stop had been explained to you ad nauseam.
> 9, The police tried to work with you but you decided to act like a dink now you are about a 3 pound trigger pull away from turning your passenger side car seat to a new form of spray painted modern art.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sacramento Police Officer Seen On Video Pointing Gun At Driver During Traffic Stop
> SACRAMENTO (CBS13) - A Sacramento police officer who aimed her gun at a driver is drawing a lot of attention online. The incident happened last October, but the video is just now coming to light.
> 
> The driver claims police pulled him over for a window tint violation but says when he showed them a previous "fix it" ticket for a window tint, officers changed their reason for pulling him over.
> The video shows the two sides arguing and then one of the officers pulls out their gun. The man believes he was mistreated.
> 
> The Sacramento Police department confirmed the incident happened last year on the city's north side but declined further comment.
> 
> Per department policy, "nothing in any firearms procedure shall preclude the drawing of the officer's firearm during the course of an arrest or investigation or when an officer reasonably believes it necessary for the safety of the officer or the safety of another."


Cops have to obey laws as well. None of this is a reason to have the car searched or for him to get out of the car. The cops should be fired. The fact that you are referring Nazi Germany shows how fucked up your morals are


----------



## Hush

Ellaj said:


> Cops have to obey laws as well. None of this is a reason to have the car searched or for him to get out of the car. The cops should be fired. The fact that you are referring Nazi Germany shows how fucked up your morals are


Can you please cite the laws you're referencing regarding motor vehicle stops?



Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## HistoryHound

HistoryHound said:


> It's so rare that we have two three people this stupid join to comment on the same thread.


Strike that. Looks like I spoke too soon.


----------



## RodneyFarva

Ellaj said:


> Cops have to obey laws as well. None of this is a reason to have the car searched or for him to get out of the car. The cops should be fired. The fact that you are referring Nazi Germany shows how fucked up your morals are


Maybe my morals are fucked up from dealing with douche bags like yourself that thinks they know what police work is.


----------



## MrLawandOrder

He was right and won in court. There was no reason for the officer to pull her gun. He has a right to own a firearm. This was racial profiling. He told them the gun was in the trunk. But they wanted to see the gun and make him seem dangerous because he told the truth. The officers should be been financially reprimanded! Racist idiots.


----------



## USAF286

MrLawandOrder said:


> He was right and won in court. There was no reason for the officer to pull her gun. He has a right to own a firearm. This was racial profiling. He told them the gun was in the trunk. But they wanted to see the gun and make him seem dangerous because he told the truth. The officers should be been financially reprimanded! Racist idiots.


Financially reprimanded? Like every time someone isn’t found guilty in court or are able to explain their behavior roadside and the officer isn’t able to develop enough PC for arrest the LEO should pay some sort of civil citation? I’m genuinely curious to hear your reasoning. 


HH this may be the fourth...


----------



## CCCSD

MrLawandOrder said:


> He was right and won in court. There was no reason for the officer to pull her gun. He has a right to own a firearm. This was racial profiling. He told them the gun was in the trunk. But they wanted to see the gun and make him seem dangerous because he told the truth. The officers should be been financially reprimanded! Racist idiots.


Thank YOU for showing all of us what a fucking MORON you are.

GFY.


----------



## Foxy85




----------



## Patto68

Joel98 said:


> He should’ve just cooperated instead of being a douche and he would’ve been out of there in 5 minutes.


 RUBBISH THOSE COWARDS SHOULD OF FOLLOWED THE LAW CALLED A SUPERVISOR. He was calm honest respectful at all times. The tyrant cowards are Dangerous.


----------



## HistoryHound

USAF286 said:


> Financially reprimanded? Like every time someone isn’t found guilty in court or are able to explain their behavior roadside and the officer isn’t able to develop enough PC for arrest the LEO should pay some sort of civil citation? I’m genuinely curious to hear your reasoning.
> 
> 
> HH this may be the fourth...


Five. This thread is turning into the jelly of the month club.


----------



## Legal

RodneyFarva said:


> I was going to reply to all of this but then realized you are just not that important. Stop googling your name and beating off to the results.


Oh wait. Now i understand! This post is full of retards! And i was thinkin that y'all were defending this cops behavior. Sorry for not being tolerant with some stupid retarded scumbag like all of you! I'm so happy that internet have a place for people with little brains that thinks they are actually smarts!


----------



## Legal

CCCSD said:


> I can tell you’re a recent grad. Paragraphs and punctuation are your friends…you fucking moron.


"Oh look at him! He know how to write! Let's make fun of him! Hahaha my life is so miserable"


----------



## Hush

2022, and you still think it looks cool to have earlobes as stretched out as your butthole.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Legal

Hush said:


> 2022, and you still think it looks cool to have earlobes as stretched out as your butthole.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


2022 and you still think this is an insult. Poor bastard! Your childhood must been really difficult.


----------



## Hush

I actually had a great childhood. Grew up in a loving household with both my parents, you can tell that by looking at my face because I haven't had to resort to any extreme body modifications to hide the pain in my soul.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## USAF286

You look like the offspring of Brendan Frazier and The Hills Have Eyes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sooty

Legal said:


> 2022 and you still think this is an insult. Poor bastard! Your childhood must been really difficult.


Don't cry for me.... Argentina....


----------



## HistoryHound




----------



## Mike1043

Joel98 said:


> He should’ve just cooperated instead of being a douche and he would’ve been out of there in 5 minutes.


Lmao what????? Your a clown…


----------



## HistoryHound

Mike1043 said:


> Lmao what????? Your a clown…


 *you're as in "You're the seventh idiot to chime in on a thread that we all forgot about until you and your buddies decided to beat this dead horse."


----------



## AnyReasonToPull

It’s a traffic stop. Anything to put your hand on the gun eh? Police are supposed to help and serve. All people see when they see police are fear and brutality. Good job guys…you did it!


----------



## CCCSD

WTF is with the sudden trolls?

At least when I get banned, I EARN it!


----------



## USAF286

AnyReasonToPull said:


> It’s a traffic stop. Anything to put your hand on the gun eh? Police are supposed to help and serve. All people see when they see police are fear and brutality. Good job guys…you did it!


The fact that you lead off with “it’s a traffic stop” shows that you have no idea what you’re talking about regarding this profession. “Traffic stops” have lead to some of the most violent and fatal encounters with police and the public. 

Go back to your couch in your parents basement and order another pizza. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bloodhound

We highly value the input of tuba players from Indiana about these matters. 









Professional Teaching Portfolio for Andrew C. Sloniker


Professional Education Website of Andrew Clayton Sloniker



acsloniker.weebly.com


----------



## HistoryHound

We've got 8, what are the odds we'll make it to 10 before the end of summer?


----------



## Treehouse413

Bloodhound said:


> We highly value the input of tuba players from Indiana about these matters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Professional Teaching Portfolio for Andrew C. Sloniker
> 
> 
> Professional Education Website of Andrew Clayton Sloniker
> 
> 
> 
> acsloniker.weebly.com


This one time at band camp ..


----------



## Foxy85

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










… Filmed on location with the men and women of law enforcement…


----------



## Nate3233

Viking_Heathen said:


> 1. I watched the full video
> 2. When given a fix-it ticket you have however long the ticket specifies. IDGF if I have a month, I'll do it when I have time.
> 3. Speaking in a condescending tone is NOT A CRIME. I can have whatever tone I f$#king want, if a cop doesn't like it... Tough s&+t!
> 4. Ah, because Nazi Germany would have done X it makes that statement irrelevant? You do realize it starts by minor overreaches of power?!
> 5. It's called freedom of speech, jackass!
> 6. How is this even a point?! "Oh he said the name of something in a funny way. I'm going to make fun of him because I need gratification to deter from my own self loathing."
> 7. A cop can't order you to get out of the car because they feel like it! Owning a gun is part of the 2nd Amendment rights. There was NO reason for the cop to order him out.
> 8. The reason for the stop was given ONCE! I thought you watched the whole video?
> 9. See point 3...
> 10. You might want to check your mouth for some dog shit from all that boot licking.


----------



## RodneyFarva

So this Dong bag started a private convo with me. Then right away turned off the reply function. So with that... you can go suck a bag dicks.


----------



## HistoryHound

HistoryHound said:


> We've got 8, what are the odds we'll make it to 10 before the end of summer?


I'm rather disappointed that it took this long for number 9 to chime in.


----------

